# Where to buy the Flex XC 3401?



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

pretty sure I am going to take the plunge. So far only found 1 place in the UK that stocks them (here) but I want to make sure I get the newer ones with the 5.5" backing plate, and on their site they say 150mm which on my ruler is 6" 

Anyone know where to get one from, perhaps in Europe and a bit cheaper???

many thanks

I found a site in Germany that works out about £265 ex shipping, but is there any duty or tax to pay shipping from Germany to the UK? I would also assume a plug change would be required but it would run on 240v???


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

I think Alan w is the best guy to talk to about the flex but i've not seen him on here for the last 2 months? 

Shall we start a "where is Alan w" thread??!!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

tried to PM him but his box is full  

IIRC he sold it and went for the Festool or similar, but seem to remember he had a lower cost supplier somewhere.....


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Have a chat with Whizzer mate, iirc he knows Alan quite well.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Try giving Mike from The Polishing Company a call - see what he can do for you.
I know he was looking at the Flex or waiting on some info about it.
Worth talking to at least.


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

There are several places in Germany that do them and ship to the UK... I haven't got any contact names though now but I just did a bit of Googling / Ebay etc for leads at the time and got reasonable prices back.

In the end I got one through AlanW which worked out pretty well. Just saved me a bit of time at the end of the day. 

Good luck with the search .


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> IIRC he sold it and went for the Festool or similar, but seem to remember he had a lower cost supplier somewhere.....


I had a Festool and returned it back to manufacturer (if you search my posts here you will find why) and now I have Flex and couldn't be more happy about it.


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> Anyone know where to get one from, perhaps in Europe and a bit cheaper???


Here you are: click!
That's around £240 ex shipping


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ZoranC said:


> I had a Festool and returned it back to manufacturer (if you search my posts here you will find why) and now I have Flex and couldn't be more happy about it.


I finally got my hands on one of these Flex XC 3401 VRG to trial for three weeks 
so far i am utterly impressed ! In Australia our power supply is 240 V as opposed to the States 110 V . Which means the tools they import to Australia have more 
power !:buffer:


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

I cant believe Flex have developed this especially for cars and yet dont have a UK supplier? Dont they want to sell any????


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

cheers guys, esp Mike 

found my place now, so just need to convince myself to splash out and then it'll be on its way.....that'll teach the paint on the A3 to put up a fight :lol:


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

Eurogloss said:


> I finally got my hands on one of these Flex XC 3401 VRG to trial for three weeks
> so far i am utterly impressed ! In Australia our power supply is 240 V as opposed to the States 110 V . Which means the tools they import to Australia have more
> power !:buffer:


I am glad you like it  Here in the States my first posts on it (prior to that it was unknown) have set off a "brushfire" and it is now selling like hot cookies on a cold day, as they say, with everybody raving how good it is.

P.S. Coming from country that uses 220V I appreciate extra power that gives over 110V. Just keep in mind, tool might be torquier but it won't magically double the number of OPMs/RPMs


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> cheers guys, esp Mike
> 
> found my place now, so just need to convince myself to splash out and then it'll be on its way.....that'll teach the paint on the A3 to put up a fight :lol:


If you need convincing go to Autopia and check posts of guys that have been beating hard ceramiclears into submission with it.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ZoranC said:


> If you need convincing go to Autopia and check posts of guys that have been beating hard ceramiclears into submission with it.


read loads of those Zoran. My choice is Flex vs rotary really. Should I skip the Flex and just get a Makita etc and put in the time to really learn it?

Oh, and the question of pads etc for the Flex. Not sure what will work well with the 150mm BP?


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

I think you would be better buying a rotary. They are not the uncontrolable, (sp) paint chewing monsters that they are sometimes made out to be. Pad/polish choice is more important than with a r/o polisher imho.

I really think you would enjoy the learning curve and the results they can achieve. I believe you already have a paint gauge so you can see for yourself what is being removed when practising.

If you found it was not for you, sell it and then go Flex etc. (But I don't think you would:thumb: )


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> I think you would be better buying a rotary. They are not the uncontrolable, (sp) paint chewing monsters that they are sometimes made out to be. Pad/polish choice is more important than with a r/o polisher imho.
> 
> I really think you would enjoy the learning curve and the results they can achieve. I believe you already have a paint gauge so you can see for yourself what is being removed when practising.
> 
> If you found it was not for you, sell it and then go Flex etc. (But I don't think you would:thumb: )


you know what, I was thinking exactly the same thing while washing the cars today. It just somehow doesnt seem a big enough step up for all the money involved. I am also still concerned about limited pad choice etc on the Flex.

Flex do a lovely rotary, the 3403, which is very light and when sourced from Germany is only a few £ more than a Makita etc.

This could be the answer. I have some scrap panels already, so the basics are there for working with it....


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Ha ha, do it, do it!

I went straight out and bought a Metabo and have no regrets.

The only problem I found was with Menz 3.02 playing up which is hardly a rotary issue anyway.

I have only used it on soft and medium paint thus far so I am looking forward to learning on some hard stuff:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> Ha ha, do it, do it!
> 
> I went straight out and bought a Metabo and have no regrets.
> 
> ...


I think I will. I've already requested the best price for the 3403, and it has the advantages of using the pads I already have. Once I get a 3M BP I'll be good to go on my scrap panels. I have a little 3.02 but mostly #80/83 so have plenty to start with.

I like the Flex as it is only 2.20kg and has everything laid out nicely. Only downside is the 1100rpm minimum speed, but I think with care I'll be OK with that. It isnt the most powerful of the machines out there, but I'm sure will suit my needs adequately


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks good, better layout than the Metabo (the speed dial on the back is a bit of a pain). The Flex will probably just need the polish dabbing around more before switching on, to avoid 'fling'.


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Feb 16, 2008)

I got mine friday.....got a package with a 3 each of ever color pad for $278


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ZoranC said:


> I am glad you like it  Here in the States my first posts on it (prior to that it was unknown) have set off a "brushfire" and it is now selling like hot cookies on a cold day, as they say, with everybody raving how good it is.
> 
> P.S. Coming from country that uses 220V I appreciate extra power that gives over 110V. Just keep in mind, tool might be torquier but it won't magically double the number of OPMs/RPMs


Zoran, when it comes to OPMs/RPMs you are probably right , the important thing that
it does the job ! Hopefully to fully test it on a Rolls Royce Silver Spirit soon to see what this baby can do . I will be posting the results plus pics soon stay tuned ! :buffer:


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

Eurogloss said:


> ... the important thing that it does the job !


Oh, *that* it does, no doubt about that! :thumb:



Eurogloss said:


> Hopefully to fully test it on a Rolls Royce Silver Spirit soon to see what this baby can do.


You are in for pleasant surprise! Just keep in mind that this baby has gobs of power, only rotary has more, and nothing else comes even close to Flex, so be careful, don't hesitate to use that speed limiter and speed trigger. Still it is IMHO much safer than rotary under same conditions.

Have fun!


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> I think you would be better buying a rotary.





Bigpikle said:


> you know what, I was thinking exactly the same thing while washing the cars today. It just somehow doesnt seem a big enough step up for all the money involved.


Sure rotary is the king of heavy paint correction did any of you wonder is Flex a fool to be manufacturing XC 3401 VRG when they are already manufacturing some rotaries, why they are manufacturing it, how come that OEM shops are primary market for XC 3401 VRG, and why Flex is being bought and used even by rotary experts?

Answer is because XC 3401 VRG has a very short learning curve, it gives you an ability to perform consistently, to perform even if you never become PhD of Rotary Use, to perform safer than rotary (ever tried plastic bumper with rotary? now try it with XC 3401 VRG) and it also gives a chance to correct mistakes left after rotary as even gurus sometimes need that.

It gives you what you need 95% of the time so you are better off reaching for it 95% of the time having rotary standing by the side to jump in when needed.

I know a number of rotary experts that have purchased Flex and are doing exactly that.

I have rotary. I have Flex. I am learning rotary but it is taking time and in the meantime Flex gets the job done. And even if I ever reach "rotary guru" status my Flex will not be sold. Why? Because have you ever tried working say on ultra soft black paint with rotary? If yes then you know why.


----------



## FrostWhiteBB4 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Nice VID of the flex 3401 in action*

Flex vs PC

Nice vid demonstrating the correction abilities of the machine vs a PC.
(borrowed from over the pond)

http://paintcare-n-detailing.com/flex_demo.html (Higher quality picture)

OR






As a flex user myself, I can safely say it worths the higher intial cost vs other DA/PC/UDM machines (unless your an expert rotary user), and should prove to do so over the longer run aswell (due to reliability etc).

Based in Leicester if anyone fancies a go with one


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I think I have finally made my mind up....read loads and put to bed a couple of worries, especially about pads etc, and it seems the 3401 will do what i need nicely....

think I'll order it tomorrow


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ZoranC said:


> Oh, *that* it does, no doubt about that! :thumb:
> 
> You are in for pleasant surprise! Just keep in mind that this baby has gobs of power, only rotary has more, and nothing else comes even close to Flex, so be careful, don't hesitate to use that speed limiter and speed trigger. Still it is IMHO much safer than rotary under same conditions.
> 
> Have fun!


Thank's Zoran, i will keep you all posted ! Mario :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Big pickle said:


> I think I have finally made my mind up....read loads and put to bed a couple of worries, especially about pads etc, and it seems the 3401 will do what i need nicely....
> 
> think I'll order it tomorrow


You will not be disappointed ! Today i tried one of the pads that Flex supplies , bloody hell ! This pad cuts alright ! It's much lower than a LC pad and fits the backing plate nicely ! Hope this helps Damon . Regards Mario :wave:


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

Eurogloss said:


> This pad cuts alright ! It's much lower than a LC pad and fits the backing plate nicely ! Hope this helps Damon . Regards Mario :wave:


Mario, what is it's height, 7/8" or even less? Thank you!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

to answer my own question originally about where to buy these - watch this space as i am hoping to put together a group buy with a supplier I have found, subject to final prices coming through


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

Ray in Kingwood said:


> I got mine friday.....got a package with a 3 each of ever color pad for $278


where did you bought it?


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

deathlok said:


> where did you bought it?


He lives in States.


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

ZoranC said:


> He lives in States.


nice .

I cant understand how a European product is way more expensive in Europe. Here in Greece it costs 406 €.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ZoranC said:


> Sure rotary is the king of heavy paint correction did any of you wonder is Flex a fool to be manufacturing XC 3401 VRG when they are already manufacturing some rotaries, why they are manufacturing it, how come that OEM shops are primary market for XC 3401 VRG, and why Flex is being bought and used even by rotary experts?
> 
> Answer is because XC 3401 VRG has a very short learning curve, it gives you an ability to perform consistently, to perform even if you never become PhD of Rotary Use, to perform safer than rotary (ever tried plastic bumper with rotary? now try it with XC 3401 VRG) and it also gives a chance to correct mistakes left after rotary as even gurus sometimes need that.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what i have done ! I am an experienced detailer with thirteen years of rotary polishing experience and i still like to have a back up like the 
Flex XC 3401 VRG ! Mercedes Benz AG uses the Flex XC 3401 VRG in there assembly line that must account for something !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ZoranC said:


> Mario, what is it's height, 7/8" or even less? Thank you!


Zoran , i don't know it's height but it's slightly lower .But has it got punch !:buffer:


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

deathlok said:


> I cant understand how a European product is way more expensive in Europe. Here in Greece it costs 406 €.


Neither can I. Even worse, some people were getting XC 3401 VRG as low as $200-ish last Xmas after all on sale discounts added up. Plus free shipping.


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

Eurogloss said:


> Mercedes Benz AG uses the Flex XC 3401 VRG in there assembly line that must account for something !


Bingo!


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

This is better

http://www.detailedimage.com/Flex-M26/XC-3401-VRG-P128/

about $330 inc shipping so about £165

anyone know about the likelyhood of getting stung for customs / import taxes and how much it could be?

_edit its 110 volt of course but no problem as I already have a transformer for my PC!_


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

m500dpp said:


> This is better
> 
> http://www.detailedimage.com/Flex-M26/XC-3401-VRG-P128/
> 
> ...


you can get one from germany that is OK for 240v and wont give you any import tax/duty issues. Bit more expensive but much better in case of any warranty issues. Watch this space for details.....and shipping will be less than 15 euros 

Doe sthat include shipping as it will be a big and heavy box, and also, they are permanently out of stock as the US is busy buying these up like crazy....


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> Watch this space for details.........


I saw it coming..... :lol:


----------



## Fritz Blitz (Jun 18, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> to answer my own question originally about where to buy these - watch this space as i am hoping to put together a group buy with a supplier I have found, subject to final prices coming through


Hi Bigpikle,

if you didn´t ordered yet, have a look at these shops:

http://www.carparts-koeln.de/shop.php?nav.1=3718

http://www.24tools.de/store/1002/pi1255759900.php?categoryId=11

http://www.devilgloss.com/oxid.php/sid/034bf3991348ccf8033ece59a1151cfc/cl/alist/cnid/04010301

Or maybe an EIBENSTOCK rotary, which is quite good for practising:

http://www.devilgloss.com/index.php?sid=034bf3991348ccf8033ece59a1151cfc&cl=details&anid=DG05521

regards:wave:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thanks - already did, and one of those listed is the company we are currently talking with about a group buy 

thanks for the heads-up


----------



## Fritz Blitz (Jun 18, 2007)

No problem.:wave: These are very reliable and polite guys. I´m sure they´ll help you.

regards


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

> about $330 *inc shipping* so about £165


:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

m500dpp said:


> :thumb:


and when are they back in stock in the US....

also, import duty (if you unlucky enough not to get away with it) AND VAT on top of the duty and purchase price closes the gap quite a lot. You may not have to pay it, but most shipping routes from the US declare the value and people have even been caught out with the usually reliable Autopia deliveries....

I have already been quoted 310 euros delivered for a 240v model and expect to make a further saving on that when we finalise the group buy terms. No plug to cut off either, and a European model for any warranty issues. So about £230-235 depending on the day.

I'm sure the price will still be cheaper in the US as it usually is, but it might be close enough to be worth paying a little more for something that ticks all the boxes and can be returned very cheaply and easily for any warranty needs. After having my UDM fail very recently and then have to start thinking about return shipping etc, I'm not too keen to buy that kind of stuff over there again. I was lucky and Autopia replaced it without issue but you dont get service like that from everyone.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

At £230, I'm inclined to wait for the GB, but I really do resent paying nearly £300when the yanks pay £130......

I dont think the Flex would suffer the quality issues of the UDM, at the moment I wouldnt buy the UDM no matter what, the reliability seems very suspect.

will investigate the duty and VAT so I can get an all up price assuming worst case....

looks like 3.7% so £165 +3.7% = £171.18 +VAT = £201

Conclusion, 1) go with the group buy
2) I hate Gordon Brown!!!


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

If you are planning on getting them from Detailed Image they are one of the companies that get two thumbs up from me, one of my XC 3401 VRGs (I have two) has been purchased from them.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Fritz Blitz said:


> Hi Bigpikle,
> 
> if you didn´t ordered yet, have a look at these shops:
> 
> ...


Any chance of translating all this ? :wave:


----------



## Fritz Blitz (Jun 18, 2007)

Eurogloss said:


> Any chance of translating all this ? :wave:


Maybe I could try it... What do you want me to translate?

regards


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Fritz Blitz said:


> Maybe I could try it... What do you want me to translate?
> 
> regards


Most of it please !


----------



## Beano (Dec 5, 2007)

Is the group buy still going to happen and is their an approximate date when it maybe available??


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Beano said:


> Is the group buy still going to happen and is their an approximate date when it maybe available??


still waiting to hear from the supplier with final prices. Assuming they come through I hope it will happen. Keep watching the GB section....


----------



## Beano (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the update Bigpickle, but as Iam new to this forum were do I find the GB section, or am i already in it????


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Group Buy - under Buying & Selling :thumb:


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

cant find the GB, have I missed something?

Is there a UK seller yet?


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

any news on this ?? am going to by a flex or rorary. Flex if I can get one easily

Tom


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Here is the link for UK seller

http://www.qualitytoolsltd.co.uk/Flex/XC3401VRG.php


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

didnt get final response to prices, and I bought a rotary, so after a few emails and no answer I lost interest 

Vendor still does MUCH better prices than the UK though, but until you can get something other than a 5.5" backing plate I'll pass....


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

m500dpp said:


> cant find the GB, have I missed something?
> 
> Is there a UK seller yet?


Yes

We have started selling these machine. UK Spec with warranty somethin you won't get if you import a machine.

http://www.valetpro.co.uk/Products/Machine+Polishers

were also planning on a training course for these based around these machine.

any question phone 08450090134 during office hours.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Very good news, especially given the track record of the G220, a decent polisher available from a UK supplier at last. Bit too late for me I'm afraid, imported one as I have a transformer for the PC anyway.

Looking forward to David G's promised write up after using one for a full detail yesterday....


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

m500dpp said:


> Very good news, especially given the track record of the G220, a decent polisher available from a UK supplier at last. Bit too late for me I'm afraid, imported one as I have a transformer for the PC anyway.
> 
> Looking forward to David G's promised write up after using one for a full detail yesterday....


Just uploading some pics now


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

Why 350 in UK when (even with a bum euro exchange) you can buy for 220 in Europe?

:buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer: :driver:


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

m500dpp said:


> I cant believe Flex have developed this especially for cars and yet dont have a UK supplier? Dont they want to sell any????


there are a few UK suppliers. Were one of them.

http://www.nedetailing.co.uk/templates/default/index.php?product=101&department=25&page=view_product&top=92

and from Valet PRO

http://www.valetpro.co.uk/Products/Machine+Polisher

there maybe a few other firms.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I just need it to take smaller pads and Ill buy it


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

bearing in mind the reviews for this machine, I wonder why flex did not equip it with the facility to use smaller backing plates. Commercially they would have made lots more money if they did, dont you think? Or is there a reason for it? Surely it could have been designed to take different width backing plates? Just doesnt make sense to me unless I am missing an obvious point? Just curious, as I dont fancy buying one and then buying a DA for spot pad use for the intricate area's.


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

Why is nedetailing sooooo much more expensive than t'other?


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

nicks16v said:


> I just need it to take smaller pads and Ill buy it


 Edge do a conversion kit for a smaller back plate/pads. They've since been bought out by 3M, who are at least selling it in the US, don't know about the UK. http://www.shop3m.com/60455046619.html


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Im just a little wary of the edge pads, maybe its just me but having that hole in the middle and having the metal shaft going through, scares me a little if I put too much pressure on. Then you are restricted to using edge pads only for spot pads. Surely a better solution could be made?


----------

